# GPU-Z problem 7600 GS 80 nm ?



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello!
I have installed both GPU-Z and CPU-Z
The GPU-Z mentions my 7600GS as 80 nm technology, meanwhile CPU-Z says 90 nm
I have seen a lot of reviews saying that my nvidia G73 chip is 90 nm and was really thinking that it has a problem related to GPU-Z.
Is it really 80nm? I have never seen this type of technology in graphic cards and i think it is a GPU-Z problem. Even the latest version of GPU-Z 0.3.8 says the same think. I have used a lot of other programs mentioning it is 90nm and i am sure about that.
So why does GPU-Z mention 80nm for my card?
Any opinion is welcomed


----------



## mankind (Dec 5, 2009)

Because thats what Wiz has put in the database


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2009)

ok, i will inform him immediately!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2009)

screenshot please, do you have a b1 revision gpu ?


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2009)

As soon as i get home i will make a screen shot, but i think it is A2 i dunno it well. I am at work right now so i cannot give facts.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2009)

U were right! It is a B1 revision! What does that mean?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2009)

nvidia made a new revision of the gpu that is produced in 80 nm. basically they took the blueprints, put them on a copy machine, and scaled it down from 90 nm to 80 nm. its just an optical shrink, same features


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2009)

does it affect the graphic card from other revisions? if so what does it affect?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 10, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> does it affect the graphic card from other revisions? if so what does it affect?



It just means that it uses less power for the same performance, runs cooler and is cheaper to make.


----------

